# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Dịch vụ du lịch khách sạn, xe máy,ôtô, giá rẻ 24/24 0903506907

## dulichhaiminh

*

CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HảI MINH NHA TRANG.
Số 1/6 NGUYễN BỉNH KHIÊM – NHA TRANG – KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL : dulichhaiminh@gmail.com, website : dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907, 0935429549.

DU LỊCH HẢI MINH NHA TRANG KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!!!
Để tạo điều kiện cho quý khách có một sự lựa chọn nhanh nhất, tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất và hợp lý nhất khi chọn thành phố biển Nha Trang là một trong những điểm lý tưởng nhất cho một kỳ nghĩ trong những ngày cuối tuần và những ngày hè sắp tới.

Dulichhaiminh là sự lựa chọn duy nhất của quý khách trong việc tư vấn và cung cấp đầy đủ tất cả các dịch vụ du lịch tại thành phố Nha Trang với một mức giá rẻ nhất, nhanh nhất và chất lượng nhất…

-    Cung ứng và nhận đặt phòng khách sạn theo yêu cầu của quý khách qua điện thoại : 0903506907,0935429549.

-    Cung ứng cho thuê xe máy : xe số : 70.000/xe/ngày,xe tay ga : 100.000/xe/ngày.

-    Nhận đặt vé xe giường nằm, vé tàu, vé máy bay đi các tuyến…giao vé tận nơi, đón khách tận nơi. 

-    Dịch vụ cho thuê xe ôtô 4,7,16,29,45…chổ. 

-  Dịch vụ xe đưa đoán sân bay Cam Ranh-Nha Trang giá rẻ : 250.000/chiều.

-    Dịch vụ cho thuê tàu, cano tham quan vịnh Nha Trang.

-   Tour du ngoạn vui chơi 04 Đảo trên vịnh Nha Trang: 150.000vnđ/khách bao gồm xe đưa đón 2 chiều và ăn trưa nhẹ trên tàu…

-    Tour vịnh Nha Phu Long Phú Đảo Khỉ : người lớn: 430.000vnđ, trẻ em: 270.000vnđ.

-    Thẻ vinpearland : người lớn : 540.000 vnđ, trẻ em: 445.000vnđ.

Ngoài ra còn một số tour du lịch khác tại TP.Nha Trang : tour city, tour yangbay, suối Thạch Lâm…tour câu mực đêm, tour câu cá ngày, du ngoạn sông cái nha trang…

Hãy gọi nhanh cho dulichhaiminh Nha Trang ngay từ bây giờ…
0903506907,0935429549 24/24 mọi lúc, mọi nơi khi quý khách cần…

Dulichhaiminh xin chân thành cảm ơn quý khách!!!
*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!: _0903506907_ :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

:starwars:  :starwars:  :starwars: lên đi nào :starwars:  :starwars:  :Boff:  :Boff:

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HảI MINH NHA TRANG.
Số 1/6 NGUYễN BỉNH KHIÊM – NHA TRANG – KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL : dulichhaiminh@gmail.com, website : dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907, 0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HảI MINH NHA TRANG.
Số 1/6 NGUYễN BỉNH KHIÊM – NHA TRANG – KHÁNH HÒA.
 Website : dulichhaiminh.vn, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
EMAIL : dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
MOBI : 0903506907, 0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HảI MINH NHA TRANG.
Số 1/6 NGUYễN BỉNH KHIÊM – NHA TRANG – KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL : dulichhaiminh@gmail.com, website : dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907, 0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
**WEb :dulichaiminh.vn,haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn
EMAIL:dulichhaiminh@gmail.com
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

_CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com ,WEB: dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549._

----------


## dulichhaiminh

_CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com ,WEB: dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549._

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
30A HOÀNG HOA THÁM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com, website: dulichhaiminh.vn
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.*_D&G Hotel.59A Lê Thành Phương- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa._*Add: 1/6 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.**Website: dulichhaiminh.vn, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn**Email: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com* *Hotline: 0903506907- 0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.

D&G Hotel.59A Lê Thành Phương- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.

Add: 1/6 Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm- Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa.

Website:**http://dulichhaiminh.vn/**, haiminhnhatrang.gvietgroup.vn

Email: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com

Hotline: 0903506907- 0935429549.*

----------


## dulichhaiminh

_CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DVDL HẢI MINH NHA TRANG.
59A LÊ THÀNH PHƯƠNG-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
1/6A NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM-NHA TRANG-KHÁNH HÒA.
EMAIL: dulichhaiminh@gmail.com ,WEB:http://dulichhaiminh.vn/
MOBI : 0903506907,0935429549._

----------

